# Wiring ho atlas TT



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm running dcc and having problem with the tt track power. I have the track lined with the right polarity the train will move onto the table and then stall. It seems only one rail of the table gets power. It matches with the incoming rail. Is there a trick getting power to the other rail I'm missing?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Unfortunately, no Atlas user has replied to your post.
I have never used the device but found this 'chat' regarding
the wiring.






Simple Atlas turntable wiring with DCC - Model Railroader Magazine - Model Railroading, Model Trains, Reviews, Track Plans, and Forums


Model Railroader is the world's largest magazine on model trains and model railroad layouts. We feature beginner and advanced help on all model railroading scales, including layout track plans, model railroad product reviews, model train news, and model railroad forums.



cs.trains.com





Since you are running DCC, you would follow those
instructions. The loco stall tracks would be fed power
by your DCC bus. The track input of the turntable would
also be fed by your DCC bus. The motor unit require a
separate 12 volt DC power supply. Past posts from Atlas
users have indicated that the turntable has a build in
phase (polarity) controller.

Hope this helps though I am just stumbling in the dark.

Don


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

DonR said:


> Unfortunately, no Atlas user has replied to your post.
> I have never used the device but found this 'chat' regarding
> the wiring.
> 
> ...



I have all that correct the tt motor is on a old DC transformer. Got dcc going to one incoming (eventually 2 need to lay the track) and also to all 3 stalls of my roundhouse.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, the turtable approach leads would get power
from your DCC bus...so would each of the
three stall tracks. Let us know if you get
get working.

Don


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds like you will need to pull the TT and see where you're loosing power to the one rail.
I don't know what kind of contacts they use but seems like something is loose.

Magic


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Magic said:


> Sounds like you will need to pull the TT and see where you're loosing power to the one rail.
> I don't know what kind of contacts they use but seems like something is loose.
> 
> Magic



Might be right. Testing so far shows this

Tested leads to the tt. Tests ok at the screws.

Tested tt track going to run up the one going to red side works one going to black side doesn't.

My thinking is for some reason the black lead to the tt is not sending tge power from the connection. So looks like I'll have to pull it.


What a pain in the [email protected]@... .


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Uninstalled the turnout ran new wires from the bus. Get power at both red and black at the mounting screws. So flipped it over and tested the metal brackets that sends power to the rails. Got power that way.
I'm at a loss on what I can do next.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Anyone have any ideas? The problem seems to be that one of the underneath bars is not diverting electricity to the rails. I just bought the thing a cpl months ago and just got around to installing and testing and don't think I can return since it says 30 day return from the place I bought it from.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Never having worked a TT I can only guess what's the problem.
The link DonR posted mentions slip rings and whatever makes contact with 
the rings is likely the culprit, make sure that this is a solid contact and 
a good wire connection.

Might test OK upside down but not make good contact right side up ?????

Only other thing I can suggest is to post this in the HO forum with good pictures of the underside.
Might be someone there that can help but does not visit this thread.

Good luck must be frustrating to have such a strange problem.

Magic


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Magic said:


> Never having worked a TT I can only guess what's the problem.
> The link DonR posted mentions slip rings and whatever makes contact with
> the rings is likely the culprit, make sure that this is a solid contact and
> a good wire connection.
> ...



Actually talked to a support representative with atlas on this yesterday we still isolating the problem. He had me check the contact springs under the track which were fine. I think the problem is the connection from the shorter bar underneath to however it gets to those springs.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Well I believe the problem has been isolated. The bars send power to ring inside the turntable for some reason one of the bars seem to not making tge connection unfortunately the inside is riveted together so no way I can fix the problem.
I bought it a couple of months ago and it only had a 30 day return policy from the vendor. Atlas told me if I pay shipping to send it back they will fix or replace. So I am going with that option because the other would have been to redo most of my layout as i did not want to buy another one even tho the redo might have been able to run my longer cars ( have 3 passenger cars and a cpl grandolas) my current layout is more geared towards factories and sidings so lots if switches and some atlas snap which I just bought a few peco ones to start getting away from the snaps.

The stuff that I can't run will have to either wait until I move or of I'm not moving my next expansion to the layout which will be a major city that I have two lines heading in that direction.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I figured that those slip rings were somehow involved.
I've only had one experience with Atlas repairs but it was a good one.
Good luck with it and get as far away from snap switches as possible.

Magic


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Magic said:


> I figured that those slip rings were somehow involved.
> I've only had one experience with Atlas repairs but it was a good one.
> Good luck with it and get as far away from snap switches as possible.
> 
> Magic



Ya atlas support has been very good so far.
As far as their snap switches they have caused so many problems. I went to a train show and bought 2 wyes 2 left and 2 rights of Peco turnouts for 30$ which is a deal so if I do build the city section that will be a start and I'll probably go to a cpl more shows this summer looking for more Peco deals.


----------

